# Two Ethiopian Airlines Pilots Fell Asleep Mid Flight



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 27, 2022)

Wow!!


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 28, 2022)

Awww hell naw!!!


----------



## awhyley (Aug 28, 2022)

This is terribly strange.  What happened to the air hostesses?  Didn't anyone realize what was happening before it happened?


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 29, 2022)

It’s a short flight - only two hours. For both of them to doze off seems more suspect, like there might have been a carbon monoxide leak or something similar.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 29, 2022)

2 Air France pilots suspended after fighting in cockpit
					

PARIS (AP) — Fisticuffs in the cockpit, leaving a leaky engine running while cruising over Africa -- Air France pilots are under scrutiny after recent incidents that have prompted French investigators to call for tougher safety protocols.




					apnews.com


----------



## lavaflow99 (Aug 29, 2022)

TrulyBlessed said:


> 2 Air France pilots suspended after fighting in cockpit
> 
> 
> PARIS (AP) — Fisticuffs in the cockpit, leaving a leaky engine running while cruising over Africa -- Air France pilots are under scrutiny after recent incidents that have prompted French investigators to call for tougher safety protocols.
> ...


geez burnout has reached the airline business.  we fighting now???


----------



## nysister (Aug 29, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> geez burnout has reached the airline business.  we fighting now???


So when I offered to take over for my pilot on the way to Mexico maybe I wasn't too far off.  Let me hurry up and get my PPL and a plane.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 30, 2022)

yamilee21 said:


> It’s a short flight - only two hours. For both of them to doze off seems more suspect, like there might have been a carbon monoxide leak or something similar.


All I could think about was poison.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Aug 30, 2022)

nysister said:


> So when I offered to take over for my pilot on the way to Mexico maybe I wasn't too far off.  Let me hurry up and get my PPL and a plane.


Yaassss!  Let’s go!  The scheduled pilot in the seat may need you!


----------



## lavaflow99 (Aug 30, 2022)

Evolving78 said:


> All I could think about was poison.


Or they were drunk/hungover


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 30, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> Or they were drunk/hungover


I thought about that too, but both of them at the same dang time? Did someone slip them something? This story reads like a Stephen King novel..


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 30, 2022)

I'm glad I came in late because I suspect that if I posted my first thoughts it was going to be some smoke in the city.   They was in the cockpit fighting.


----------



## spacetygrss (Sep 1, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> Or they were drunk/hungover


Or they are being forced to work more hours than normal/expected for pilots. 

I never cease to be amazed at the corners that are cut in high-risk specialties/fields just to save money. I wouldn’t be surprised at all if this were the case.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 2, 2022)

Airline pilots threaten strike this Labor Day Weekend: "It's about quality of life"
					

They feel they deserve better contracts and want airlines to fix operational issues.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Sep 3, 2022)

The Shade Room on Instagram: "TSR STAFF: Maya! @madame_maya ____________________________________ A pilot is still airborne after threatening to intentionally crash his small plane into a Walmart in Tupelo, Mississippi. _______________________________
					

The Shade Room shared a post on Instagram: "TSR STAFF: Maya! @madame_maya ____________________________________ A pilot is still airborne after threatening to intentionally crash his small plane into a Walmart in Tupelo, Mississippi. ____________________________________ According to @apnews...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Sep 28, 2022)

What


----------

